
How Behavior Spreads: The Science of Complex Contagions - lifeisstillgood
https://press.princeton.edu/titles/11279.html
======
lifeisstillgood
So this popped out of a New Scientist article - the gist is that Centola (book
author) has a theory of how not just facts (fake or otherwise) spread amoung a
network but how people's behaviours spread - the idea is that one can identify
behaviours to change in networks and select the hubs for corrective action (ie
leading by example) - examples include using social networks to improvise
healthy eating and exercise.

People are "excited" to try and use it to teach online behaviours like
research skills, media literacy, being polite in comments even.

I get the idea it is "nudge" with graph theory but I may be doing him a
disservice

Get a whole slew of "should read soon" books but this has snuck itself at
least near the top.

